# Wicking Goblin mini *HELP*



## DarrynThomas (18/8/15)

Hey guys I need some help please 
I just bought a goblin mini and I just can't seem to get the wicking right 
I'm always sucking up juice and its leaking from the air holes 
Your help would be really appreciated 
Thank you


----------



## hands (18/8/15)

i don't have a goblin mini but this might help


----------



## Cloudasaurus (18/8/15)

Hi @DarrynThomas 

How are you currently wicking yours now? With the goblin mini you want the wicks to just rest on the juice channel and nothing in it, but at the same time covering the whole channel. If its leaking you earlier have too little wick or you are not blocking the juice channel sufficiently. Post some pics of your build if you can.


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/15)

Cut the wick so that it fits just above the juice channels. Almost feeding into the channels. Also make sure the top of the coils are raised to reach the top of the centre post. The wick must fit nice and snug inside the coils. Restricted movement. These should sort ur issues out

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DarrynThomas (18/8/15)

I'm going to give it a try right now and will post pics

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarrynThomas (18/8/15)

Is that better or is it still not right


----------



## capetocuba (18/8/15)

DarrynThomas said:


> Is that better or is it still not right
> View attachment 34062
> View attachment 34062


I got mine yesterday and wicked similar to that and got dry hits as the cotton was too much and when base was screwed around that setup it was too tight and that did not allow free flow of juice up the cotton. Like the others have said it needs to cover the juice channel. I cut my wicks in a V shape so it tapers down the juice channel and that works perfectly for me.
Edit: I can't open to show you, grabbed this off the internet (not same base), but my wicking looks like this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Cloudasaurus (18/8/15)

This is eccentially what you need to have




Try not to block off the airflow slots with the cotton.

We have the same setup btw


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/15)

DarrynThomas said:


> Is that better or is it still not right
> View attachment 34062
> View attachment 34062


Your wick looks a little loose inside the coil. Is there any resistance when moving it side to side?
Its difficult to tell where the wick is sitting. I suggest neaten the wick up a tad. But if i were to guess I'd say the tails are a bit too long. I'll Rewick my goblin mini tomoro morn and post clearer pics here


----------



## DarrynThomas (18/8/15)

I have tried so many times now and just can't get it 
Was working for about 5 puffs then I started pulling up juice again


----------



## Yoda (18/8/15)

@DarrynThomas LESS IS MORE, i use very little cotton and cut it with a little angle so it makes "tails" that just touch the juice channels and remember the cotton swells when it is wet so if you use to much you ar going to block the flow of juice and get dry hits


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/15)

DarrynThomas said:


> I have tried so many times now and just can't get it
> Was working for about 5 puffs then I started pulling up juice again



Hang in there bud. It's an awesome atty and worth the effort getting it right. Maybe give some more info on your build. 
I have a dual coil 0.36ohm 
7 wraps 26g 2.5mm ID
I use alot of wick and have not had a dry hit even once. 

I'll post the pics as promised in the morn.


----------



## DarrynThomas (18/8/15)

It was a 26 gauge 8 wrap around the little blue screwdriver I can't remember the ohms tho
It works for a little bit then I start pulling juice 
Going to try again tomorrow I have given up but just for tonight hahahah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yoda (19/8/15)

If you use to little cotton its going to flood
You have to get just the right amount


----------



## method1 (19/8/15)

DarrynThomas said:


> It was a 26 gauge 8 wrap around the little blue screwdriver I can't remember the ohms tho
> It works for a little bit then I start pulling juice
> Going to try again tomorrow I have given up but just for tonight hahahah



I reckon the little blue screwdriver is giving you an ID that's too small, try doing your wraps around something a bit thicker.


----------

